# Size Limit



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

I Was At Tappan This Morning Fishing For Some Eye's. I Watched A Boat With Three Guys In It Take About 15 Eyes That Were Between 12 And 14 Inches. I Really Wish Ther Was A Size Limit.i fished Next To Them For About 2 Hours Before I Mooved.i Guess I'm Just Whinning But I Could Have Limited Out Also If I Kept All The Little Ones Too.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't feel bad Alan. There are guys doing that at West Branch everyday and then bragging about the Walleyes they caught. What a joke! We call those hammer handles because that is about the size of a hammer handle and tha handle has about as much meat on it as that size Walleye. Anything smaller is a Cigar!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The state might put a size limit in effect if enough people requested it. They did in IN when they had a tournament at Brookville ( Fathers & Sons). Teh DNR never imagined dinks were being kept, when they saw it, they enacted a size limit(14"?) starting the next year. I know I used to see guys keeping hammer handles & cigars...some still do, but now they can be turned in for it.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a "Contact Us" on the OH DNR website to let them know. 
It's right there in their header on the right side Click here (DNR) 
Also has a turn in poacher online too, on the left side of the page. Take those digitals, send them a copy 
I've sent them links to posts before, the one where jet skis were in violation & someone posted the pictures. They were cited from the info off the site.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

A size limit would be great for saugeyes. People at Deer Creek keep all that they catch, not everyone but I've seen lots of fish 10 inches or even smaller kept. I think their thinking is this, if it were a perch it would be a good sized one and since its in the perch family why not keep it. I can understand that to a point but when perch only get to 13 or 14 inches at most a 10 inch one is pretty big, but when saugeye can get to 25 or even 30 inches a 10 inch one is not very big. People will never stop keeping the small saugeyes until a size limit is put on them. I think 15" would be a good size limit for them but even a 12 or 13 inch limit would help.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I just sent them a message and aksed why there is not a size limit on them, I'll let ya know if they respond. I asked a while ago about paddlefish because there is nothing in the regulations about them but never got an answer.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Paddlefish are on the endangered species list in Ohio.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

there really needs to be size and creel limits on most, if not all species of fish in ohio.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes creel limits on all fish would be awsome. 
Where does it say about paddlefish? I could not find it anywhere. I know that the are signs at Deer Creek about them but could not find anything in the regs about them.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

this is the endangered species list from the dnr page
I dont see paddle fish on there unless its called something else



FISHES 

Ohio lamprey Ichthyomyzon bdellium 
Northern brook lamprey Ichthyomyzon fossor 
Mountain brook lamprey Ichthyomyzon greeleyi 
Lake sturgeon Acipenser fulvescens 
Shovelnose sturgeon Scaphirhynchus platorynchus 
Spotted gar Lepisosteus oculatus 
Shortnose gar Lepisosteus platostomus 
Cisco (or Lake herring) Coregonus artedi 
Goldeye Hiodon alosoides 
Speckled chub Macrhybopsis aestivalis 
Pugnose minnow Opsopoeodus emiliae 
Popeye shiner Notropis ariomus 
Blackchin shiner Notropis heterodon 
Blacknose shiner Notropis heterolepis 
Mississippi silvery minnow Hybognathus nuchalis 
Blue sucker Cycleptus elongatus 
Longnose sucker Catostomus catostomus 
Blue catfish Ictalurus furcatus 
Mountain madtom Noturus eleutherus 
Northern madtom Noturus stigmosus 
Scioto madtom *E Noturus trautmani 
Pirate perch Aphredoderus sayanus 
Western banded killifish Fundulus diaphanus menona 
Spotted darter Etheostoma maculatum


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/padlfish.htm

this is the only info I could find on the paddle fish from the DNR web site.

I thought they were protected and know I have read stuff in the regs in years past about them but cant find it anymore. I dont even know if the signs are still at Deer Creek or not.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the main reason why there is nothing concerning regulations on the paddlefish is because they are plankton feeders, and really can't be fished for (except maybe netted). The key part on the ODNR page... "FISHING METHODS: Paddlefish cannot be caught by traditional fishing methods because of their feeding habits. Most paddlefish are caught accidentally or snagged by anglers."

The fish is also listed as threatened, so I think it would be off limits to target. The reason why I am chiming in on this is when I was a kid, I visited my uncle in Marrietta and we fished the Ohio one time and he snagged a Paddle fish on a lure with some treble hooks (by accident). Real neat fish...


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

How much meat is on a 14" saugeye?


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

i will tell ya i would keep a 14. any day of the week but if i didnt have 4 at minimum, they would all go back. would i rather have 17's you bet.

heres a question that i ask you boys. why would the state put a size limit on saugeyes walleyes saugers when a creel limit seldom is obeyed now. i have thought about the size limit, and you'll never get a 14" limit. thats a for sure. never. 12" i bet that could be done. but look at the ppl that are keeping these fish. how many times do you see them taking more than 6 fish out. 

another thing is the ohio river boys would be s o l with all them saugers....you would have to lump them all into one or go by fisheries. 

until the state comes up with some money to enforce these possible new regs nothing is going to change. when you have 10,000 fishermen and 5 guys to make sure they arent being stupid..........it gets a little hard sometimes. 

thats how i look at it. great idea, but probably wont help. 

GABO


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The DNR knows full well that small saugeye are being kept.

The saugeye fishery in OHIO is strictly a put and take fishery. They are raised in a hatchery and stocked in these lakes, there is little to no natural reproduction. One of the main reasons for any size limit restriction's is to protect the future generations of young fish. This can be necessary for naturally reproducing fish, but does little for a stocked species. 

The are raised and stocked for Ohio fishermen to catch and eat. If someone wants to keep 14" saugeye to eat, so be it. I prefer that they are larger before I keep them, but that is just my personal choice, just as keeping smaller ones is their personal choice. A few 14" saugeye can make some fisherman just as happy as a few 20" saugeye make me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

gabo,i think we're on the same page again   
though i'd rather keep a 17,i keep some 14's when that's mostly what i'm catching,and i need a meal or two.i also don't keep only a couple.if i can get 4-6 that size,they'll go under the knife if i'm in the mood.when i don't get many fishing opportunities that may be all i keep in a couple weeks or so of fishing.the over harvesters is what really gets me.i know it happens,but just haven't been able to nail one yet.but i'm watching  
i think you made a valid point on the size limit regarding the saugers.though i'd like too see a min. length of 15" on saugeyes and walleyes,i don't think it will fly due to the smaller average size of saugers.maybe on inland waters where they aren't present,but statewide,i doubt it


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

misfit,

are you talking impoundments......bc technically a sauger could go from KY all the way to the Tusc. and from there all the way dam near into the lakes. so who knows. 

naturally reproducing fish should all have a size limit to them. saugeyes are a hard one to limit due to the put and take theory. when you wind up having saugeyes saugers and walleyes all on the same stringer(which i have done before) you cant be sorting and justifying. 99% of the ppl that catch these fish dont even know how to distinguish them from each other. like i said great idea but i doubt it happens. 

GABO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah,mainly impoundments where saugers are unliketo be present.even lots of streams have an almost non-existant pop.,but as you and kim point out,saugyeyes being a put and take deal,it's not too likely that it'll happen.especially due to situations where you have numbers of all three fish present in the same waters.i also agree on limits for most naturally producing fish.i say "most",in regards to "eating" fish,because most others(rough fish) are not in a lot of danger of ending up on someone's table  
i'm like some others,in that i have my own self imposed limits,size and numbers,that i even normally impose on others while in my boat.
crappie-10 inches min.
saugeyes-14 inchesmin.(bigger if i'm getting them)
channel cats-3-4 pound max.
these are the eaters that i target most.
most all others except for perch and walleye(for which i also have min. standards),are c&r.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You have to put a number on it. 14" wouldn't be a bad place to start. To answer this...


> How much meat is on a 14" saugeye?


 a whole lot more than a 8" or a 10"  

I can't find spoonbills or paddlefish in the regs either. They used to be in there or on the paper form. You might want to email the DNR and ask them. The most common way to catch them is snagging, with is regulated to shad & carp I think. Maybe it's an oversite, maybe there's a change in policy ? Let us know what they say, post it in here.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have emailed the dnr twice about the paddle fish, not because I have ever caught one or think I ever will but just curious about them, and did not get a response either time. I'll try again and see what happens.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe tell them you've been catching and eating them & need some new recipes ?


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

i might get in trouble for this one.....but what did you expect from the DNR????

GABO


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey thats a good one, I'll tell them I have a freezer full and need to know how to fix em!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

tell that they fight real well when you snag'em in the tail with your giant treble and your 4 oz sinker.

GABO


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> but what did you expect from the DNR????


 i wouldn't say you'd get in trouble,but i would say i our opinions differ on that one.
i've talked to them and emailed them before,and always got timely responses.they're like any other big agency,in that there are times when things need to go through channels to get the right info,or to the right person,and it could take a little time.i had the personal email and phone number of the head enforcement officer in columbus at one time.he gave it to me in confidence,and invited me to contact him any time.i lost the info due to a puter crash a couple years ago,though.he was very willing and helpful.
hell,i'm even slow to respond to some things at times,for various reasons,and i don't even work,much less have a job that requires dealing with dozens or even hundreds of issues and people a day


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

twistertail said:


> I have emailed the dnr twice about the paddle fish, not because I have ever caught one or think I ever will but just curious about them, and did not get a response either time. I'll try again and see what happens.


Hey Twistertail, The Paddlefish is a federally regulated species and is considered endagered only in certain areas. It's the US Fish & Wildlife Services that manage them. They treat them like they do Sturgeon but don't regulate as closely. They put up the signage in the areas where they don't want you to snag, shoot with a bow or net them. If you get caught with one where the signs are posted, you'll be up against charges from the USFWS. But, other than in those areas that are marked as protected, the paddlefish isn't really regulated by the state. There are actually some rigs that can be used to catch them & I used to watch guys that jug fished for them down on the Cumberland river in KY. I gather that people will raise them & sell their eggs (caviar) as well, just like they do with Sturgeon and some folks consider the fish quite good eating.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I know KY has a season on them, from Feb 1 to May 10th. Used to be listed in OH regs that it was not permitted in OH.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

They aren't listed as a forage fish either.

FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.

SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point.

It does say this...
-For more information see ORC 1501:31-13-08 J


----------

